# VQ35 vs VQ30



## VQ35-Fiero (Jan 14, 2007)

What is the deference in the Vq30 and the VQ35? Other thin the displacement.. Is the block the same and its just the stroke is more on the 3.5 or is it a bigger bore? I want to make my 3.0 in to a 3.5. Rather do that then get a new 3.5!!


----------

